# Ray LaMontaigne



## SPR (Nov 12, 2008)

Gossip in the Grain: almost as good and yummy as 'Trouble'.

http://www.amazon.com/Gossip-Grain-Ray-LaMontagne/dp/B001AX9DT0


----------

